
Things and Stuff of 2019 - grzm
http://blog.fogus.me/2019/12/30/the-best-things-and-stuff-of-2019/
======
tyingq
_" It Follows – One of the best horror films of the decade"_

I liked that as well. Also liked both the original and remake of "Let Me In".
Also, if you're a horror fan, hopefully you've seen Rosemary's Baby. Watched
that again last night.

~~~
firasd
It's been a great decade for horror.

I think Oculus (2013) was the first movie to genuinely scare me. Other
favorites: The Babadook (2014), The Witch (2015), Get Out (2017), Hereditary
(2018), Us (2019).

~~~
jacobush
Outpost scared the shit out of me. It’s not even good.

------
AdamGibbins
105 books?! That's some impressive dedication.

~~~
bostonpete
How many days do you think there were in 2019...? :-)

~~~
graphpapa
Are you saying 105 isn’t that many? What is this

~~~
bostonpete
I guess I should have quoted the comment. He said that was one a day for a
year and edited it....

------
Gatsky
I spied a positive comment about R in there!

------
amerine
Thank you.

